# What do you have near your wood stove? (plants, furniture, etc.)



## emt1581 (Jan 3, 2011)

When our stove is installed next month it will be at the midpoint of the far wall in our family/living room.  On each side will be 4 feet of empty space.  We plan to put a floor lamp on one side.  On the other we're not sure.

Can any plants (other than fake/silk) handle the heat thrown off by the stove?  I'm thinking maybe some cactus plants can.  Other than that I would think the heat would fry them.  

So what do you have closest to your stove decor/furniture-wise?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## shawneyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

The closest thing to my stove is my leather loveseat, at probably 8 feet away it gathers quite a bit of heat, a plant there would just shrivel up and die.


----------



## raiderfan (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a recliner about 5ft away from my stove.  Very comfortable sitting that close to it (which was a surprise to me).


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 3, 2011)

Our stove room is 9'x14', and has about a 7.5' ceiling, with a 6' door leading to the living room. The header across the doorway acts as a dam for the heat.
My wife keeps a small table in there with plants on it (variety) that seem to thrive as long as they're kept watered. No cactus.
Other than that, there are shoes by the front door and the wood supply for the day.


----------



## remkel (Jan 3, 2011)

5 gallon can of gasoline, a couple of cans of gunpowder, and all my recycleable paper......

ok, seriously, the closest thing to my wood stove is my oil boiler which is approximately 3 feet away. As for your question about plants, I do not think that a plant would do well too close to the stove.


----------



## Lanningjw (Jan 3, 2011)

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td>
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
</td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From After New years 2011</td></tr></table>


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 3, 2011)

Boots and gloves. A great place to get those things dry or even to get the gloves warm before heading outside. Of course, there are more gloves there too in case we have to come in to get a warm pair to warm the fingers a bit.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 3, 2011)

My wood bin is just to the right of the stove - other than that, just the gate that prevents my children from visiting the burn center! Cheers!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2011)

Hmm . . . to one side is my woodbox . . . to the other side is our grandfather clock . . . and in the front are 2-4 lazy cats soaking up the heat.


----------



## mbutts (Jan 3, 2011)

Surrounded by wood neatly stacked at a proper distance to dry any that might be a lil wet. In front, a steel desk about 4 or so ft away.


----------



## ncwood (Jan 3, 2011)

[quote author="Remkel" date="1294080391"]5 gallon can of gasoline, a couple of cans of gunpowder, and all my recycleable paper......

dont know why but that made me LMAO


----------



## remkel (Jan 4, 2011)

ncwood said:
			
		

> Remkel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boozie (Jan 4, 2011)

The installers told me to keep anything combustible at least 3 to 4 feet away from the stove.  I even had to push my TV further away as the side of it was getting very hot.  I also moved out a ficus tree I had in the corner.  Figured it wouldn't have made it that close to the fire.  

Barb


----------



## krex1010 (Jan 5, 2011)

I know that combustibles should be kept 3 feet away as a general rule, but my wife usually sets up shop about 2 feet in front of the stove, and that little chicky is definitely, highly combustable.


----------



## joshlaugh (Jan 6, 2011)

Wood racks sit about 4' to the left of both stoves.  Heritage has a chair about 3' from it on the right and the Jotul has a baby changing station about 5' from it.  We don't notice any problems with being overheated.  We do have large rooms and approx 11' ceiling with lots of doorways.


----------



## jerseykat1 (Jan 6, 2011)

i sit my propane torch on top of the stove, and 2 gallons of high octane race fuel about 2 inches away from the door opening, and my bed with thin cotton sheets, made of pine. occasionally i like to warm up my paint thinner on the top next to the propane torch.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 6, 2011)

The stand with the stove tools about a foot and a half off the left rear corner. Next load of wood in a steel basket type holder 2 1/2 feet off the right rear corner and everything else is at least three feet away.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, this isn't my stove, it is my son's, but I just love this picture!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 6, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Well, this isn't my stove, it is my son's, but I just love this picture!



Fantastic photo!


----------



## spirilis (Jan 6, 2011)

lots of stuff too close... my wood rack about 2ft to the left of the Defiant (housing pallet wood, a ryobi hand vac, and my supercedars down below), a recliner about 2.5-3ft off the corner of the cooler side of the Defiant (right-side, where the secondary air chamber (the one that doesn't work) resides, which doesn't get as warm), a couple ethernet cables running behind the stove at the bottom of the wall of the hearth (it really doesn't get that hot down there), a metal bucket in front of the wood rack with my current stash of WoodBrickFuel with a pkg or 2 of Eco Fuel Blocks in front of that.  In front of the stove at the left corner are my fireplace gloves, bottle of firestarter gel and three grill lighters :D

It's a small house, so things are a bit cramped, but everything's been fine.  Nothing around the stove gets much hotter than 120F on a really hot burn.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 6, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jake, it is one of my favorite pictures. That is my grandson with his best friend. Of course Lady draws the line on friendship when it comes to first-place at the wood stove, as you can see. Even when you think you have the number one spot, she will get between you and the stove, doesn't matter how close that is. My son has to physically move her to load the stove and then she sits there glaring at him until he is done. She gets so hot you would think she was going spontaneously combust....can't hardly touch her :ahhh: You can probably see her paw is on the hearth extension, which gets pretty hot sometime, but it doesn't seem to affect her. Others have posted pics many times proving that animals don't believe in clearance to combustibles ;-P


----------

